

I've been programming since I was 7 - EvilTrout
http://eviltrout.com/2012/12/30/programming-since-i-was-seven.html

======
n3rdy
I've had many people tell me that I was "privileged" too because I learned how
to program at an early age.

In my opinion its a product of envy, as for people who have to tell themselves
they are privileged and that consequences just happened to fall into their
lap, I'm guessing they are embarrassed or feel guilty about their skill or
talent, and accept this explanation as a way of negotiating acceptance from
the same people who try to tell them they were just lucky.

Here is the deal though: Millions of people could have repeated the same
circumstances that you did, and they still would not have become programmers
at an early age. It is not circumstance that dictates the skills someone
acquires. That is 110% you, and don't let some nobodies try to take that away
from you. They could have had the same things you did, and they still would
not have achieved what you did, and they know it. They just want to project
their shortcomings onto you to make them feel better about themselves.

Most people I know who consider themselves good with computers only know how
to use them for gaming. I don't have interest in gaming and I make no
apologies for that. I'd rather spend my time learning new things and if that
happens to make me more money down the road, I see no reason I should have to
make excuses for it.

If you still think you're privileged, go and try teaching somebody all the
right things to do. Give them the best advice you can until your tongue falls
out. Give them every opportunity you wish you had. I guarantee it will all be
a waste of time, and later on, that same person will still want to tell you
all about how didn't earn your success.

It's one thing to be grateful about something, but its another thing to try to
make excuses for yourself. Making up excuses for success is just as bad as
making up excuses for mistakes. It's your fault, own up to it, and don't let
anyone (not even yourself) tell you it was just circumstance.

------
winter_blue
I've been programming since I was 8, and this article is a good reminder of
the privileges I've had as a child.

I knew a friend who started programming in college, and turned out to be
incredibly talented at it -- and now makes around $150k one year out of
college with just a bachelor's.

It's a reminder that people can get good at this stuff fast, if they put in
the effort and are smart. So having 14 or 15 years of programming experience
at 22 might not necessarily make it easier for you to find a job compared to
someone who has only been coding for 4 years.

------
bretthardin
It's the truth.

